# Frontosa water flow question



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

I currently have a 150 Gallon stocked with Frontosa and various other Tangs. My question is how well do the handle strong water flow?

I currently have a Fluval FX5 with 32" DIY spray bar place at top center of the tank. Holes are drilled and spaced 1" apart and bar is spraying upwards towards top of tank. If its the only thing running you can see a very gentle rolling current that goes from front of tank and wraps around to the back. It gives good spread but really didn't give any movement in corners. I had another one I made with less holes and the flow would throw sand up and disturb bubbles curtains flow in back of tank. I decided to use the low flow bar to agitate water surface.

I then added a Koralia Evo 1400 to circulate water better, it's placed about 3" inches from surface on far rear left side of tank. The flow from this seems to easily turn the tank with ease. It almost seems like to much to me.

Do you think the Koralia would be to much current for the Frontosa? They are mixed with some juli's, leleupi and some Calvus will be coming soon,.


----------



## Tanganyikan75 (Jan 21, 2013)

If the fish look like they are struggling and constantly fighting the current and cant seem to get away from it then yes it is probably too strong but otherwise i think what you have is fine. In fact I have heard that some people prefer quite a strong current and believe their fish and especially fry seem to grow faster in a stronger flow. Dont understand how that would work but these are claims *** read.
Overal, just being patient and constantly observing your tank and fish would give you the best information as to how they are going. 
Do they look stressed? 
Are they displaying full colours?
Are they moving freely and as they should?
Do they eat properly? These are some things to look at 
Good luck


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

They didnt look stressed but they looked like they were working pretty hard. Returned it to Amazon.

Does anyone know a good powerhead with adjustable flow.Looked at aquaclear but they dont have the big enough for a 150 gallon. Love them on my smaller tanks though.

Suggestions?


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

try looking into wave makers and see if those fit what your going for. i know alot of people use them on bigger tanks


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

Do you mean a powerhead with a timer that shuts onand off in patters or sometuing else? I know the koralia could be but i thouht it was to much.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

search wave makers for aquariums on google. they are mainly used for sale water tanks because they create a wave effect in the water. might help. *** seen them used in alot of bigger tanks and thinking about using them in my 125g


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Too much flow inhibits Frontosa from spawning, if that matters. I have 3 Fx5s and just point the returns to the surface. It works fine!


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

Went and bougjt some moe pvc made new spray bar angled the holes better and made them smaller. Getting nice even distribution. I dont think i need a power head at all now.


----------

